# Sneaky, sneaky Vodafone



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

I received a SMS from Vodafone last week saying that my "puntos" will expire in February. I was looking at their page this morning to see what they would offer for the puntos I've got, so I wouldn't lose them.

However, I noticed something funny. As I was looking at the page, every five seconds or so, I got this popup: 









_(Captured only through super-quick "print screen" skills.) _

It stayed for about three seconds, then disappeared, then reappeared, etc. 
What the dickens does this mean? If I understand correctly, in Feb. I can choose a new mobile without the need for points. I'd ask in the store, but it'd be more effective to stick a fork in my eye. 

If anyone going through the same issue?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I get messages from Vodaphone all the time about new phones etc. I've never bothered going into a shop as I realise I need a masters degree in the absurd to understand all the tariffs.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> I received a SMS from Vodafone last week saying that my "puntos" will expire in February. I was looking at their page this morning to see what they would offer for the puntos I've got, so I wouldn't lose them.
> 
> However, I noticed something funny. As I was looking at the page, every five seconds or so, I got this popup:
> 
> ...


not me - mine's movistar

yes, it does say what you think - & says if you want to exchange the points you have you need to do it by then


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> not me - mine's movistar
> 
> yes, it does say what you think - & says if you want to exchange the points you have you need to do it by then


But here's the psychological catch: 
My points are going to expire. HOWEVER, the first line of the image says that "You will be able to change your mobile in February without points." 

What's the deaaaaaal??? :confused2::confused2::confused2::noidea:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> But here's the psychological catch:
> My points are going to expire. HOWEVER, the first line of the image says that "You will be able to change your mobile in February without points."
> 
> What's the deaaaaaal??? :confused2::confused2::confused2::noidea:


no idea:confused2:

as I typed it I thought - that's just straaaaaaaaange!!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

halydia said:


> But here's the psychological catch:
> My points are going to expire. HOWEVER, the first line of the image says that "You will be able to change your mobile in February without points."
> 
> What's the deaaaaaal??? :confused2::confused2::confused2::noidea:


I suppose they are on the one hand, telling people who dont have any/enough points to be able to get a new mobile that they can do so in February as a special deal, and for those that already have them to do so before February 20. So they are offering a deal to people in both situations.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Tell Vodafone to stuff it and switch to a provider that doesn't evade paying its taxes!

How Vodafone made tax dodging respectable | Nick Cohen | Comment is free | The Observer


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Tell Vodafone to stuff it and switch to a provider that doesn't evade paying its taxes!
> 
> How Vodafone made tax dodging respectable | Nick Cohen | Comment is free | The Observer


Im not happy with Vodafone... like so many Spanish things, they always take the money ... so I decided that I would set up online billing so I can log in anytime. Tried to register and it said they dont recognise my NIE (despite this being on any bill). 

Called customer services who said they have to give me number for tech support.... this was a premium number... decided to call it and they told me that you have to have a NIF number, not NIE to acccess online billing if you are a business customer... explained I am foreign and only have NIE and they said in that case I can´t have online billing as the business system only recognises NIF format. Now.. considering they were happy to sign me up to a business tarrif you would think they would have this problem sorted!

The woman even suggested.... gget this... that I see if I can exchange my NIE for a NIF....GET REAL!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

steve_in_spain said:


> Im not happy with Vodafone... like so many Spanish things, they always take the money ... so I decided that I would set up online billing so I can log in anytime. Tried to register and it said they dont recognise my NIE (despite this being on any bill).
> 
> Called customer services who said they have to give me number for tech support.... this was a premium number... decided to call it and they told me that you have to have a NIF number, not NIE to acccess online billing if you are a business customer... explained I am foreign and only have NIE and they said in that case I can´t have online billing as the business system only recognises NIF format. Now.. considering they were happy to sign me up to a business tarrif you would think they would have this problem sorted!
> 
> The woman even suggested.... gget this... that I see if I can exchange my NIE for a NIF....GET REAL!


Stupid question, but did you try the number with and without spaces, and with and without both letters? 

Eg.: Your # is X-5555555-P
Try: 
X5555555P
X-5555555-P
5555555P
X5555555
X 5555555 P
5555555 P
X 5555555
etc.

It's a pain in the neck, but after a while I FINALLY got it to work.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Im not happy with Vodafone... like so many Spanish things, they always take the money ... so I decided that I would set up online billing so I can log in anytime. Tried to register and it said they dont recognise my NIE (despite this being on any bill).
> 
> Called customer services who said they have to give me number for tech support.... this was a premium number... decided to call it and they told me that you have to have a NIF number, not NIE to acccess online billing if you are a business customer... explained I am foreign and only have NIE and they said in that case I can´t have online billing as the business system only recognises NIF format. Now.. considering they were happy to sign me up to a business tarrif you would think they would have this problem sorted!
> 
> The woman even suggested.... gget this... that I see if I can exchange my NIE for a NIF....GET REAL!


Uhhhmmmm. My NIF is my NIE or my NIE is my NIF. What I mean is they're the same number. I think it may depend on when your ID number was issued and mine was in the late 1980's, but it might turn out that that's the case for others here.
Here's a link to some wiki info on it.
Número de identificación fiscal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Sooo, I agree with Halydia; try out different combinations of your NIE and see what happens.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Also Steve try putting a 0 in front of the X. That used to work on some systems.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Uhhhmmmm. My NIF is my NIE or my NIE is my NIF. What I mean is they're the same number. I think it may depend on when your ID number was issued and mine was in the late 1980's, but it might turn out that that's the case for others here.
> Here's a link to some wiki info on it.
> Número de identificación fiscal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Sooo, I agree with Halydia; try out different combinations of your NIE and see what happens.


Thanks, I will try and see if I have luck!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Thans for all the tips guys, sadly the "register" field only allows the exact number of characters, so no spaces or additional 0´s are permited. So, next stop... down the phone house tomorrow armed with papers and get them to sort it... i hope


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We decided to avoid moviestar and vodafone and went with Yoigo and so far no problems, apart from the fact we can't understand how to operate the blo*dy phone. We wanted a contract but you can't have a contract beacuse you need to set up a direct debit and before you can set up a direct debit you have to already have a direct debit with another company....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> We decided to avoid moviestar and vodafone and went with Yoigo and so far no problems, apart from the fact we can't understand how to operate the blo*dy phone. We wanted a contract but you can't have a contract beacuse you need to set up a direct debit and before you can set up a direct debit you have to already have a direct debit with another company....


??  We set up a contract with Yoigo (La del Ocho) late last year with a direct debit, no problem. Do you mean another telephone company, or any direct debit? The only one we had was the electricity company.

Have you got one of those free Samsung touch phones? I think you need to be under 20 to operate it!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

No they said we needed a direct debit set up with another company and proof of that before we could set up one with Yoigo. In the end I went for PAYG becauase the tarrifs were the same. Because we have only been living here just over four months we don't have any DDs with our Spanish Bank. Just hoping nobody else wants the same proof or it will be a real Catch 22 situation. The phone is one of those where you can slide everything around with your finger; problem is the virtual keyboard keeps popping up and obscuring the things you want to look at. My 22 yr old daughter is visiting us in March but I guess she will be too old to operate it...


----------



## Frankie 737 (Mar 28, 2010)

Just a little off point, Who is the best mobile provider at reasonable rates (Contract) for local and a few international calls per week. Have tried Orange and their signal is very poor in my area. Have tried PAYG Movistar and have full signal but not sure about their contract rates.
Any help appreciated, Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Frankie 737 said:


> Just a little off point, Who is the best mobile provider at reasonable rates (Contract) for local and a few international calls per week. Have tried Orange and their signal is very poor in my area. Have tried PAYG Movistar and have full signal but not sure about their contract rates.
> Any help appreciated, Thanks


We switched from Movistar to Yoigo last year and they are very much cheaper than Movistar (their customer service is good too). On the La del Ocho tariff (PAYG or contract) calls are 8 cents a minute, national or international. I haven´t had a problem with coverage but of course every area is different.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> We switched from Movistar to Yoigo last year and they are very much cheaper than Movistar (their customer service is good too). On the La del Ocho tariff (PAYG or contract) calls are 8 cents a minute, national or international. I haven´t had a problem with coverage but of course every area is different.


Yes Yoigo are much cheaper and from what I've heard around the campo much more reliable, apart from the fact we can't operate the damn phone. Coverage here is excellent


----------



## Frankie 737 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you, 
will try Yoigo then and see. )


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

I have 3 sim cards vodafone.es, o21 UK now owned by telefonica and manx pronto also now owned by telefonica and all 3 are PAYG I wouldn't have it any other way.
The vodofone.es I have had for 8 years no problem and no hard sell, top up at least once every 9 months min €5 and that's it. Good coverage as well.


----------

